# Sudvd



## Solaris17 (Nov 11, 2011)

http://www.sudvd.net

changed my domain had a hard time getting the databases to transfer so I had to start fresh. Im slowely building her back up. I want input before I start finalizing. Its a home server now so i shouldnt have so much downtime. and I dont need to pay so much $$


----------



## qubit (Nov 11, 2011)

Just seen this and have no idea what the hell it is, but well done man.


----------



## DanishDevil (Nov 11, 2011)

Check his custom user title


----------



## qubit (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm at work and busy, so didn't look and just assumed it was awesome. And I see I wasn't wrong.


----------



## n-ster (Nov 11, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> Check his custom user title



I missed the Utility part so I was wondering why there was a u lol

site map doesn't work but I'm guessing that is normal, good job


----------



## AsRock (Nov 11, 2011)

Tried make a account and it failed, then i tried to get it to send me a new password for a account ( not sure if i have one lol ) and it said it was blocked :|..

Just thought i would try it and maybe you know of this already..


----------



## Jetster (Nov 11, 2011)

Looks good


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 11, 2011)

n-ster said:


> I missed the Utility part so I was wondering why there was a u lol
> 
> site map doesn't work but I'm guessing that is normal, good job



ya i havent completed it im really working on router config and other site settings working out the kinks and testing the system. The pc im using is pretty bad ill do a migration in a few months when i have a better PC to use. so far though its all about config. then ill start building it up.



AsRock said:


> Tried make a account and it failed, then i tried to get it to send me a new password for a account ( not sure if i have one lol ) and it said it was blocked :|..
> 
> Just thought i would try it and maybe you know of this already..



was it for the forums? Due to the way my DBs are linked registration on the forums is off you have to sign up on the front page and it should auto create an account in the forums same user name and pass. do you have a print screen? I really appreciate the help. Ill run some tests on it.

EDIT: nvm mail problem. Ill work on it thank you for the help.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 11, 2011)

Well hope ya have found it as it says this.  No idea why it be blocked unless you block NONE ISP providers ( like MSN, Yahoo and gmail like accounts )

Reset password failed: This user is blocked. If this is an error, please contact an administrator.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 11, 2011)

AsRock said:


> Well hope ya have found it as it says this.  No idea why it be blocked unless you block NONE ISP providers ( like MSN, Yahoo and gmail like accounts )
> 
> Reset password failed: This user is blocked. If this is an error, please contact an administrator.



well you contacted the admin who knew it would actually get stuff done? Ill be working on it today. The issue is that it wants to email you. The issue with that is that Im stil;l fighting with mercury. (mail service.)


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 11, 2011)

Yep, I am having same problem AsRock is having... but, it is looking good.

Edit: 
So far, everything else seems good to go.
Main (Home) page is a little bland, you might wanna add a splash of color and/or your logo.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 11, 2011)

95Viper said:


> So far, everything else seems good to go.



Did you even look at any of the buttons? Can't really read them...


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 11, 2011)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Did you even look at any of the buttons? Can't really read them...



the ones on the left side?


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey buddy I checked out your site today. I also, downloaded your standard ISO.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 12, 2011)

Mindweaver said:


> Hey buddy I checked out your site today. I also, downloaded your standard ISO.



I appreciate it but

solaris174.0_standard    Size: 266.1 MB

its broken.


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 12, 2011)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Did you even look at any of the buttons? Can't really read them...



Yes, Dan, I did look and they were/are readable for me.

But, if, you are having trouble reading them, please,  just ask Solaris17 for a larger button/text size.  Or, maybe, a large print/font version.

Edit:
@Solaris17> there are a couple of mis-spellings... like, comming should be coming (that is on the home page)... just so you know I looked.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 12, 2011)

I strongly disagree. These buttons are all over the site. You probably didn't know I was talking about them because they are quite hard to notice.


----------



## Mindweaver (Nov 12, 2011)

Solaris17 said:


> I appreciate it but
> 
> solaris174.0_standard    Size: 266.1 MB
> 
> its broken.



Thanks for the heads up! I haven't had a chance to use it yet. I'll wait and grab a newer build when it's ready.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 12, 2011)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> I strongly disagree. These buttons are all over the site. You probably didn't know I was talking about them because they are quite hard to notice.



Anything is in the realm of possibilities.

The pic you posted is hard to see, I will grant you that; but, in which area are you seeing this?

I see this on the Home page:


Which, could use a little adjust in the font size and maybe a bold typeface in some areas.

I guess, if, it is not visible to me, I can't comment on it.


----------

